# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Χρονοκυκλώματα >  >  pwm το 555 στα 50hz

## alexakoss

pwm.png
παιδιά καλησπέρα είμαι και εγω καινούργιος στο φορουμ.
έχω ένα θεματακι το οποίο με βασανίζει λίγες μέρες, 
θέλω να κανω pwm με το 555 στα 50hz και να ελέγχω με ενα ποντεσιομετρο το Τχ(οπως στην εικονα).
Εχω δοκιμασει πολλα κυκλωματα αλλα δεν μπορεσα να βγαλω αυτο που θελω 
εχει να μου προτεινει καποιος κατι??

----------


## lepouras

http://555-timer.software.informer.com/4.1/

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

> pwm.png
> παιδιά καλησπέρα είμαι και εγω καινούργιος στο φορουμ.
> έχω ένα θεματακι το οποίο με βασανίζει λίγες μέρες, 
> θέλω να κανω pwm με το 555 στα 50hz και να ελέγχω με ενα ποντεσιομετρο το Τχ(οπως στην εικονα).
> Εχω δοκιμασει πολλα κυκλωματα αλλα δεν μπορεσα να βγαλω αυτο που θελω 
> εχει να μου προτεινει καποιος κατι??



Αρχικα για δες μηπως παρελειψες τον κεραμικο 103 μεταξυ ποδιου 5 και γειωσης...Επισης το ποδι 3 του 555 ειναι λίγο ιδιοτροπο οταν τον μετρας με φθηνα πολύμετρα χαλαει η συχνοτητα που βγαζει. Καλυτερη μετρηση θα βγαλεις με παλμογραφο

Ψαξε στο ιντερνετ για το σχηματικο με τιτλο 555 adjustable frequency duty cycle ή 555 frequency generator

----------


## alexakoss

eleCtroAsxetos: αυτο το κυκλωμα κανω και μου βγαζει μερικα προβληματακια στο multisim που το κανω, οταν κανω 0% το ποντεσιομετρο η 100% μηδενίζει η τάση από κει που ειναι στα 5 βολτ. 
Αλλα και παλι δεν ειμαι στα 50hz που θελω :/

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

Βρες ενα calculator να υπολογισεις τις τιμες των ποτενσιομετρων για τα 50hz και φτιαξε το κυκλωμα κανονικα στο μπρεντμπορντ. Για το τι δινει το multisim μη με ρωτάς, το απεχθάνομαι οσο δεν πάει γιατι σου γεμιζει τη ραμ με διεργασίες σκουπιδια...

----------


## alexakoss

50hz.jpg
εκανα αυτο αλλα χαλαει λιγο η συχνωτητα ειναι αληθεια, κανω καποιο λαθος?

----------


## aris285

δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να κρατησει σταθερη συχνωτητα το 555.

----------


## alexakoss

aris285: Ναι μεταβάλλεται λίγο αλλά γιατι γίνεται αυτο

----------


## aris285

Βασικα το 555 ειναι timer δεν ειναι σχεδιασμενο για PWM. Απο εκει και περα η συχνωτητα εχει να κανει με την φορτηση και την εκφρτηση του C1 οσο μεταβαλεις το ποτενσιομετρο μεταβαλεται και ο χρονος φοτησης του C1 με αποτελεσμα να μην εχεις σταθερη συχνωτητα. Κατα τ'αλλα αυτο το κυκλωμα δουλευει καλα το εχω κανει και εγω σε πολες απλες εφαρμογες.

----------


## FILMAN

Αλέξη αν ο σκοπός σου είναι αυτός που βλέπω στο πρώτο μήνυμα (να ρυθμίζεις φωτεινότητα σε μια λάμπα δηλαδή) η συχνότητα δεν έχει σχεδόν καμιά σημασία και τα ίδια αποτελέσματα θα έχεις είτε αυτή είναι 50Hz είτε 50kHz

Μια συχνότητα 100Hz ... 1kHz είναι λογική...

----------


## GR_KYROS

Δες  αυτό το κύκλωμα με 555
http://www.eleccircuit.com/super-ac-...-ic-555-triac/
το οποίο μου δούλεψε ικανοποιητικά χωρείς να το έχω ψάξει σε παλμογράφο
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=83420

----------


## FILMAN

Βαγγέλη ο άνθρωπος θέλει να παράγει ένα σήμα PWM με συχνότητα 50Hz και όχι να κάνει phase control στο δίκτυο

----------


## GR_KYROS

Με μια μετατροπή κάνει και αυτό

Αλλά ας κάνει μια Εξομοίωση στην παρακάτω εκδοχή

555.jpg

----------


## FILMAN

Και αυτό, και το αρχικό κύκλωμα, το ίδιο κάνουν, φορτίζουν τον πυκνωτή με διαφορετικούς ρυθμούς, το πρώτο τον εκφορτίζει κιόλας με μεταβλητό ρυθμό ενώ το δικό σου με σταθερό. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι στο πρώτο η συχνότητα θα είναι (περίπου) σταθερή, στο δικό σου θα αλλάζει και αυτή μαζί με το duty cycle.

----------


## GR_KYROS

Ε ναι το 555 εξαντλείτε εδώ, για κάτι ποιο απόλυτο, με σταθερή συχνότητα θα πάει αλλού .........

----------


## alexakoss

> Αλέξη αν ο σκοπός σου είναι αυτός που βλέπω στο πρώτο μήνυμα (να ρυθμίζεις φωτεινότητα σε μια λάμπα δηλαδή) η συχνότητα δεν έχει σχεδόν καμιά σημασία και τα ίδια αποτελέσματα θα έχεις είτε αυτή είναι 50Hz είτε 50kHz
> 
> Μια συχνότητα 100Hz ... 1kHz είναι λογική...



Ήθελα τον παλμό στα 50Hz γιατι μετα θα τον χρησημοποιησω σε μονοφασικό inverter

----------


## alexakoss

> Ε ναι το 555 εξαντλείτε εδώ, για κάτι ποιο απόλυτο, με σταθερή συχνότητα θα πάει αλλού .........



Για controller εννοείς Βαγγελη?

----------


## Dbnn

> Ήθελα τον παλμό στα 50Hz γιατι μετα θα τον χρησημοποιησω σε μονοφασικό inverter



Αρα inverter θελεις να φτιαξεις με το 555....
Απλα θα τιναχτεις στον αερα....
Ψαξε τα SG3525 και TL494 που ειναι για αυτη τη δουλεια, κοστιζει το ενα οσο 2x 555 και πανω σε αυτα βασιζονται διαφορα inverters δεκαετιες τωρα.

----------


## kiriakos227

αυτό το έχω δοκιμάσει και βγάζει τέλειο ημίτονο και με αντικατάσταση της R1 με ποτενσιόμετρο αλλάζεις την συχνότητα.
http://www.circuitstoday.com/simple-...erator-circuit

----------


## FILMAN

Τέλειο ημίτονο δεν βγάζει καθότι απλά φιλτράρει ένα τρίγωνο με φίλτρο πρώτης τάξεως και μάλιστα το "ημίτονο" που θα δώσει θα έχει πλάτος που πέφτει όσο αυξάνει η συχνότητα

Είπες ότι τον παλμό που θα βγάλεις θέλεις να τον χρησιμοποιήσεις σε μονοφασικό inverter, δεν μας λες ακριβώς τί θες να κάνεις γιατί προφανώς κάπου έχεις κάνει κάποιο πολύ μεγάλο λάθος στις σκέψεις σου;

----------

